# WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen



## big mama (23. Juni 2005)

Hier kommt eine (wahrscheinlich) " blonde" Frage:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen WD 40 und Silikonspray zB von Aldi #c ?
Meine Pilkrollen schreien momentan nach etwas Pflege und ich möchte die guten Teile nicht mit falschen Pflegemitteln vers.....  .

|pfisch: big mama


----------



## Angler-NRW (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Hey Big Mama  |wavey: , 

was der Unterschied ist, kann ich dir ehrlich nicht sagen.
Was ich dir aber sagen kann, dass ich für alle meine Rollen WD-40  :k  benutze und das Zeug ist super klasse.  :m 
Da laufen meine Rollen astrein mit. 

MFG Basti  #h


----------



## Kangoo (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Hallo !!!

Nimm WD 40. Das hat sich bei mir über Jahre bestens bewehrt.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin,
ich nehme auch nur WD40. 
Ich verschiebe das mal zu basteln und selber machen. Eventuell sehen das da mehr Leute.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Ich benutze beides! Ich finde WD40 hält sich aber länger an der Rolle.


----------



## Katze_01 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin


Ich benutze W40 und bin damit sehr zufrieden:q 

Schmeckt halt am besten!


----------



## Jan77 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Genau Katze01 schmeckt Dir und Mir :m und hat sich bestens an Rute und Rolle bewährt. Nur am Getriebe immer spaaarsam mit Rollenfett arbeiten. Und am besten nie die Bremsscheiben mit WD40 einnebeln


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin Moin!!

Also, ich benutze zur Rollenpflege eigentlich nur noch BALISTOL!! Das hat so ziemlich die gleichen Eigenschaften wie WD40 mit dem kleinen Unterschied das es nicht so die "reinigende" Wirkung hat.  Wenn man mit WD 40, im glauben seinen Rollen was gutes zu tun, die Rolle schön mit WD40 einnebelt und dabei die Spulenachse auch mit behandelt, wird man sich nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn man seine Rolle mal aufschraubt wundern wo das ganze Rollenfett geblieben ist. (So ging mir das zumindest) Denn WD40 hat ja eine reinigende Funktion und löst unter anderem auch Fett auf. Sprüht man nun also seine Rolle mit WD ein "kriecht" das Öl über kurz oder lang an der Spulenachse ins innere der Rolle und spielt dort seine reinigende Funktion voll aus. Das ist bei Balistol nicht der Fall.
Ich benutze WD 40 eigentlich nur noch um mein Innenleben der Rollen zu entfetten und zu reinigen. Denn dafür ist WD40 einfach nur TOP!!!!


----------



## Ralf-H (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin,

ich kann Dorschjäger75 nur zustimmen und benutze auch lieber Ballistol (Waffenöl, gereinigt). Hat meine Rollen und Ruten in den letzten 30 Jahren hervorragend gepflegt. 
Das Zeug taugt außerdem sogar als Sonnenschutz, lindert schon erlittenen Sonnenbrand, beim Hund gegen Ohrzwang, zum Gurgeln gegen Halsschmerzen (kein Scherz), gegen Stachelbeerspanner und Birnbaumkrebs, als Schleiföl und noch vieles mehr. 
Das Zeug ist das wichtigste seit Erfindung des Rades. #h 

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*



> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen WD 40 und Silikonspray zB von Aldi


Nun WD 40 ist ein Kriechöl und Siliconspray hat mit Öl nicht viel zu tun.
Daher gibt Siliconspray auch keine Fettflecken am Dachhimmel, wenn man z.B. das schiebedach am Auto damit gleitfähiger macht.
Zur Rollenpflege ist es aber auch nicht ganz so doll geeignet, da die doch einen leichten Fettfilm haben, den man erstmal entfernen müsste. Da ist ein Öl/Fett besser.

Ich würd da auch zu Ballistol raten. Begründung: siehe weiter oben.
Und nicht sprühen, sondern auf einen Fusselfreien Lappen geben und damit abreiben. Gilt für WD40 auch so. 
WD 40 greift teils Monoschnüre und Kunstoffe an!



> Ich benutze WD 40 eigentlich nur noch um mein Innenleben der Rollen zu entfetten und zu reinigen. Denn dafür ist WD40 einfach nur TOP!!!!


Metallteile kann man in Petroleum besser und günstiger entfetten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Feedertyp (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

HAllo!

Erstmal würd ich jedem empfehlen seine Rollen mind. 1x jährlich sauber zu machen, dann komplett(ich meine wirklich komplett) zerlegen und alles von Fett,Sand etc. säubern/entfernen.

Zum entfetten benutze ich Waschbenzin und mein Ultraschallbad!
Zum Fetten kommt für das gtriebe ein Langzeitschmierfett(Uhrenfett)
und der Rest bekommt in Maßen einen Film mit Caramba verpasst!
Funktioniert astrein und die Rollen danken es einem!



Mfg Stefan


----------



## big mama (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin!
Danke für das Verschieben, Meeresangler!! 
Und allen andreren ein dickes :k  Dankeschön für die Tipps. Dann werde ich wohl doch die teurere Variante benutzen.
 Und nach der Saison ( ich hoffe die endet niiiiiie!! ) versuche ich mein Glück, die auseinandergebauten und gefetteten Rollen wieder richtig zu montieren.
Für dieses herrliche WE für alle viele, schöne Fische an der Rute!

big mama

|laola: |laola:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Was ist denn nun wirklich besser zum Entfetten und Waschen von Rolleninnereien? Petroleum oder Waschbenzin? Bei Kunstoffgehäusen vielleicht lieber Petroleum? Die Mopedfahrererfraktion schwört auf Waschbenzin zum Kettenreinigen. Petroleum eher für das Langzeitbad?

Das beste Rollenschmiermittel ist aber kein käufliches hartes Fett (tuts natürlich auch), sondern Fett+Motoröl-Softischmatzepudding, muß man sich selber anrühren, läuft dann erste Sahne, das Röllchen und bei Alu/Kupfer/Messing/Guß ist ja auch alles wie vorgesehen im Motor.

Bei Kunststoffgehäusen (ja, hab auch davon einige  |supergri ) bin ich allerdings noch ein wenig skeptisch bezüglich der möglichen Aufweichung und habe einen Shimano Sedona "Versuchsträger" laufen.


----------



## Feedertyp (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Hallo!

@angeldet: Wenn du die Kunststoffteile mit Waschbenzin abreibst oder sie kurz, nicht länger als ne Min., einlegst und am besten noch ne Möglichkeit zum schallen hast,
wirds sauber wie nie zuvor( Waschbenzin löst zwar sehr gut den Schmutz,Fett etc. aber er entfernt ihn nicht, das muss immer noch mechanisch oder per Ultraschall geschehen)! Man kann auch Spiritus ur hand nehmen geht notfalls auch ganz gut! Alle Teile aus Metall(auch Kugellager) kann man bedenkenlos
mit Waschbenzin säubern!


Mfg Stefan


Nochn Tip: Man bekommt flüssige(eher zähflüssig) Gummidichtungen zum auftragen
auf Dichtflächen! Man schmiert die Dichtflächen der Rollengehäuse etc. damit ein und erhält eine viel besser abgedichtete Rolle!


----------



## bärchen (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Also grundsätzlich nimmt man fürs  Innenleben (Getriebe..) Fett. Dünne Öle sind vollkommen ungeeignet.
Beim Schnurlaufröllchen nehme ich bei meinen DAM-Rollen immer Motorenöl, dies
ist nicht ganz so dünnflüssig wie Nähmaschinenöl oder Balistol ö.ä., es haftet wesentlich besser, aber läßt einen leichten Lauf des Röllchens vollkommen zu.
Im Übrigen reichen winzige Mengen vollkommen aus, da bei der Rotation des Röllchens eh eine Menge wegfliegt.
Keine Angst, Motorenöl greift (zumindest meine Rollenteile) NICHT an !!
Oft hier gelesene Beiträge, die mit dem Auswaschen von Kugellagern zu tun haben sind vollkommener Unsinn !


----------



## Albino (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Ich verwende Super Lube.Das ist ein Alzweckschmiermittel mit hohem Teflongehalt was sich auf so ziehmlich allen Materialen festsetzt und eine lange Schmierung gewährleistet.Meiner meinung nach besser als Fett,weil dieses schnell verharzt.Achja Super Lube is auch wasserabweisend.Problem is nur das es nicht ganz billig ist.



Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 



Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Silikonöl benutzte ich auch aber nicht für die Rollen , sondern für die Mechanik meiner Softairknifte. Man kann Balistol und Silikonöl bei www.wosg.de um genau zu sein hier http://www.wosg.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_27_40&osCsid=78b65efb123e970c961148c259baf6f3  bestellen , nur so am Rande......


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

Moin... Zum Reinigen nehme ich auch WD40, Caramba oder Ballistol. Zum Schmieren/Ölen normales Harz- und Säurefreies Leichlauföl ("Nähmaschinenöl") oder ein "leichtes" Schmier-/Kugellagerfett. Problem an der Sache: die anderen beiden Schmierstoffe sind nicht nur "fettlösend", sondern extrem kriechfreudig und flutschen gerne in die Bremse.


----------



## Tinsen (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

ich habe bei meiner penn-senator eine tube Fett dabeigehabt. taugt das zeug was ?


----------



## Anglerfreunde (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WD40 oder Silikonspray-was ist besser für meine Pilkrollen*

.....alter Schwede, was man nicht so alles zum Reinigen, Schmieren usw....nehmen.

Meine Rolle, und es ist nur 1 sehr gute, bekommt 2 Tropfen mitgeliefertes Öl so alle 6 Monate. Und bis jetzt ist auch das swoeit Okay.........achja, hin und wieder (nach einem Tauchbad in der Ostssee) wurde auch schon mal nach der Dusche zu Hause WD-40 rangelassen........mehr nicht.
Auseinander bauen werde ich die Rolle wohl erst nach frühstens 5 Jahren oder wenn es unbedingt sein muss. 
Achja, und die billigen Rollen, bekommen höchstens mal den Duft von WD-40 zu kosten und die halten auch schon bis zu 7 Jahre!

Kay


----------

